# Stolen ride on train!



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

Train & trailer it was in was stolen...please contact Buffalo Police A District at 716-851-4415 or Crime Stoppers at 716-867-6161


https://buffalonews.com/news/local/...cle_9b9cbaee-520b-11ec-a192-e71adb6b4c53.html


Stolen Train









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

That's a bummer...looks like an Alan hershal G 16


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Can’t stand a thief. Sorry to hear about it


----------



## Xrperry (Aug 10, 2021)

Takes a big pair of clackers to steal something like that.sad, very sad


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What will they do with something like that? They may as well have stolen a Rembrandt. They can't sell it and they can't display it or use it without raising a lot of eyebrows.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

It was stored in a trailer they stole, probably thought it was full of tools. Hopefully they get caught and train recovered.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> It was stored in a trailer they stole, probably thought it was full of tools. Hopefully they get caught and train recovered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


Not many things worse than a thief. 

But on the lighter side, that would be like kidnapping John Candy. You'd regret it as soon as you realized the mistake you just made.🤣


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

This post went off the rails. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

